# Brisket for 25 People



## learnin2smoke

HI SMF Family:

I have been asked to smoke brisket for a gathering of 25 people for a graduation party. I was thinking that 2 12 lb. briskets would be enough meat for everyone....what do you think? Should I go bigger to make sure everyone gets their fill? I just don't want to overbuy and end up with wasted food.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## phatbac

Learnin2Smoke said:


> HI SMF Family:
> 
> I have been asked to smoke brisket for a gathering of 25 people for a graduation party. I was thinking that 2 12 lb. briskets would be enough meat for everyone....what do you think? Should I go bigger to make sure everyone gets their fill? I just don't want to overbuy and end up with wasted food.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Sounds about right to me you will trim off a couple lbs probably and should have plently. you always want a little extra too. if you have sides etc then you should be good.

just my $0.02

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## learnin2smoke

phatbac said:


> Sounds about right to me you will trim off a couple lbs probably and should have plently. you always want a little extra too. if you have sides etc then you should be good.
> 
> just my $0.02
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


Thanks phatbac!


----------



## tropics

phatbac said:


> Sounds about right to me you will trim off a couple lbs probably and should have plently. you always want a little extra too. if you have sides etc then you should be good.
> 
> just my $0.02
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gary s

I assume you are having several different sides. Graduation for Boys are different than Girls, a bunch oh hungry boys that like Q can go through a bunch of meat pretty quick. For My grandsons graduation I smoked one brisket, two pork butts three racks of ribs and 4 - 5 lbs of sausage, plus baked bbq beans, slaw, potato salad and banana pudding. We had plenty and enough to send some home with a few.

Better to have more than enough, besides you can always freeze the leftovers for one Saturday when your home alone,

Gary


----------



## hardcookin

I would cook 3 briskets if I was you. Or 2 packers and a flat. Everyone likes brisket and it's also good to have some leftovers.
I just had 11 people make a 11lb packer disappear in 30 minutes.


----------



## learnin2smoke

gary s said:


> I assume you are having several different sides. Graduation for Boys are different than Girls, a bunch oh hungry boys that like Q can go through a bunch of meat pretty quick. For My grandsons graduation I smoked one brisket, two pork butts three racks of ribs and 4 - 5 lbs of sausage, plus baked bbq beans, slaw, potato salad and banana pudding. We had plenty and enough to send some home with a few.
> 
> Better to have more than enough, besides you can always freeze the leftovers for one Saturday when your home alone,
> 
> Gary


Thanks gary s!


----------



## learnin2smoke

hardcookin said:


> I would cook 3 briskets if I was you. Or 2 packers and a flat. Everyone likes brisket and it's also good to have some leftovers.
> I just had 11 people make a 11lb packer disappear in 30 minutes.


Well, I just found out that my friend was too shy to ask me to do more than brisket because she thought it would be an inconvenience. I told her that a full smoker is a happy smoker! So now the meat menu has expanded to brisket, ribs, and chicken halves and thighs for 25 people. I figure I'll do 2 packers, 6 racks of spares, 6 chicken halves, and 30-40 thighs. I'm hedging on the chicken halves because I don't know if there will be lots of people there interested in the white meat so I'll cook more thighs. 

Does this sound ok or is it too much (especially the chicken thighs and halves when taking the other meats into consideration) for 25 people? I'm only doing the meats and she will be responsible for doing the sides.


----------



## chef jimmyj

For the Brisket...5oz X 25people = 125oz / 16 = about 8 pounds cooked beef / .5% yield = 16 pound Raw needed. That is for everyone to have some plus a bit more more for Big Eaters. You also have enough for each to have three ribs and one to two thighs. That's a lot of food! I would skip the Halves. The White Meat eaters will get by on Beef and Ribs...JJ


----------



## learnin2smoke

Chef JimmyJ said:


> For the Brisket...5oz X 25people = 125oz / 16 = about 8 pounds cooked beef / .5% yield = 16 pound Raw needed. That is for everyone to have some plus a bit more more for Big Eaters. You also have enough for each to have three ribs and one to two thighs. That's a lot of food! I would skip the Halves. The White Meat eaters will get by on Beef and Ribs...JJ


Thanks for the breakdown and advice. I will skip the halves and just provide thighs!


----------



## thatcho

If i can jump in here so with that equation i am looking at 62lbs for 100 people?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yep, for a 5oz sandwich for a mixed crowd. A ladies luncheon, 4oz is plenty. A plated dinner, 8-10oz is the norm...JJ


----------



## thatcho

Thank you chef jimmy


----------

